# GHG full body



## vinny 28 (Oct 7, 2008)

Need a little help on what the best way to store GHG full body decoys into a trailer i know about stacking them in full body bags just wondering if anyone else has came up with a different way


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is what I did... I think stacking is the only way to go but.. Just my opinion. I have 5 dozen FFD's and 1 dozen ffd lessers that hang on the wall. I still have enough room to get my polaris X2 (LOnger than most)wheeler in and also stack blinds.. duck decoys.. and everything else.


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

I put up a 2x4 along the top of the plywood on the side of trailer from front to back. The reason for this is when I put the bicycle hooks up, if I ever decide to change the set up, there wouldn't be a big hole in the side of the trailer from the hook.

Hook example:









Example of bags on hooks..leaves enough room to hold one up, and put another one right underneath it. Provides enough space to hold 8 dozen decoys along each wall in a 6x12 trailer.









Loaded with bags, four wheeler:









Enough room to run four wheeler in, and then put the bags on hooks:









Let me know what you think


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Trevor... Dont you get alot of tongue weight with th 4 wheeler up front? Also Doesn't it seam to take up much more space to hang the bags since you cannot get them that close to the ceiling due to the straps??

Thats hy I did the shelves and then I can stack blinds and everything on top.. Either way it gets the decoys to the field...


----------



## TrevorB (Dec 21, 2008)

teamextrema said:


> Trevor... Dont you get alot of tongue weight with th 4 wheeler up front? Also Doesn't it seam to take up much more space to hang the bags since you cannot get them that close to the ceiling due to the straps??
> 
> Thats hy I did the shelves and then I can stack blinds and everything on top.. Either way it gets the decoys to the field...


There are some more blinds in front of the four wheeler, but I have always been taught to put the majority of the weight up front to avoid swaying of the trailer at highway speeds which could result in something bad.

It does take up a little more space, but the organization of it works well. You can easily take the decoys out of the bags while having them hung up to avoid screwing with them falling over and all those headaches.

I just like the idea if you ever need to use the trailer for anything else and need the wide open space, its much easier to pull the bags and have the space rather than dealing with taking down shelves.

But hey, whatever works for what you do, works and I'm not saying any certain way is the correct way..just giving how I am set up.

Thanks


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

I hunt with trevor and this is definetly the way to go in my opinion like trevor said if you ever need to use it for something else like (moving a friend to college which we did) it takes less then 5 minutes to pull everything out. If your talking about space conservation in my opion shelving takes up alot more room then hanging just my opinon though.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

I am not disagreing with anyone here... But the shelf system is the way I thought would work best for me... As far as space though (with the shelves) I am able to pack the bags on there and put blinds up top. This allows the full 6 foot space to be used.. See my point that hanging seemed like a waste to me?

As far as taking the shelves out... I made two little 3/4" plywood L-brackets that screwed onto the wall so the shelves just lift out of place. I can easily take everything out of my trailer for moving or snow goose setup in about 5 minutes without any tools.. Everybody has there own opinion..


----------



## madule (Apr 23, 2008)




----------

